# Horse Ownership Expenses in Minnesota



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

What else do you have to pay for out of that $400/month? That doesn't seem like enough to me... but...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

Nothing really. My parents pay for all of my necessities, and I don't buy things that I don't really need. I always save my money, and don't spend it.



Dresden said:


> What else do you have to pay for out of that $400/month? That doesn't seem like enough to me... but...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

food can be a big expense, or a small one. It all depends on land. I have 10 acres of grass from march to nov, so dont have to buy alot of hay, I imagine it is colder in MN with shorter grass season. How much grass does your horse have to eat ? Or is it gonna be all hay all year ? 
How much hay do horses eat ? I neveer keep track I have a hay feeder, I throw some in when it is empty, if a bunch is left over the next day I add less, if it is empty I add more.?
A bale a day for a horse on no grass ? plus a bag every two weeks of feed ?
so figure 120 a month for food, 
30 a month for farrier,
30 a month for vet,
you have some savings for emergencies thats good,
the rest will come to board costs,


----------



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

kittersrox said:


> Hi everyone,
> Well, at my last riding lesson my instructor said to me, "Kayla, this is the season when I know about free horses." She went on to tell me that she knew about a horse/pony that someone was giving away because the person is going to college. I've sent my riding teacher an email asking for more details, I'm very hopeful, because I know my instructor wouldn't try to get me to take a bad horse. She hasn't replied yet, but I hope she will soon! I think this horse has been used for 4-H shows, and stuff like that. Also, don't just think I'm going to take this horse because it's free. Last year I was offered a free horse, but it turned out she had been foundering for a year. :shock: I'll make sure it's right for me, I'm not that stupid
> 
> I've been riding for four years, so I know I'm not going to drop horseback riding.
> ...


Hi! I used to live in minnesota. Born and raised actually so I thought I would be able to help out some 
So if you board at a barn.... most places I know of include feed in the price. I was paying 250.00 for full board with a stall. And also offered was tie stalls and pasture board which is cheaper.

The farrier cost would depend on if your horse (or possible horse) is alright going barefoot or if you have to get shoes. I do not know if they are still in business or not....but DO NOT go through metro horseshoeing. They are way overpriced and not very dependable and do a poor job. If you need references to a good farrier let me know. I know one guy who is amazing at what he does and backs his work.
So shoes.....fronts only 60.00. Full set...120.00. Trimming...30.00

Worming is to each their own. You should rotate the different types though. Some people do one every three months. For example I treated my horse a month ago with a cheap ivermectin. When we get out first hard freeze i will go with equimax or zimecterin gold to control tapeworms also. Cheap ivermectin is about 4.00...equimax...12.00

Shots....is another thing it varies from horse owner to horse owner. I do my own and go through valley vet supply. I just do rabies and and 3in1. Cost varies if you are going to have a vet do it as there is always a vet call charge for him/her to come out to the barn. But even if the horse is free I would still get a pre purchase exam. Cause you don't want to get stuck feeding a horse that is no use to you.

Be careful though. As for hay I know that most people in minnesota only got one cutting of hay this year due to lack of rain? Or maybe it was too much rain....nevertheless I know the hay situation is bad there this year.

And for feed it depends on the horse. Some horses don't need grain. Some are o.k. with oats. I personally feed a matienece feed its like 7.99 a bag at bomgaars and it usually always goes on sale. Wait that is the sale price....regular price is 8.49.

I hope this helped some!

Ohhh p.s. also figure in tack and nesessities like grooming supplies first aid kit... etc if you do not have them already. That can add up quite quick!


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you so much raisinandelana and Joe4d! The info has been very helpful.  I've seen some pictures of the horse, and I really like the way she looks (I'm not just going on looks though). I'm planning on phoning the girl today, and asking some questions. Hopefully all goes well! If I decide I want to get her after see her, I'll definitely get a pre purchase exam. 

Last year some friends told me about this "wonderful little mare" that they knew someone was giving away. I got really excited, and the day that we were going to go out to look at her, our friends called and said, "You can come out and look at her, but she can't be ridden because she just started foundering." So, we went out there, and then discovered she had been foundering for over a year  We left in a hurry!


----------



## MNCOWGIRL (Oct 24, 2011)

Horses eat 35 to 45 lbs of hay a day depending on their size. (Talking from a full grown quarter horse veiw) So depending on what size hay bales (round or square yes there are different sizes for both types) you will have to do the math for the horse and calculate how much each bale would cost per day. and How mush your horse will need. Shots will usually depend on the vet and once again the horse, smaller horses wont need such a large dose. Worming shouldnt cost more the $20. Grain will depend on the type of grain you buy, most bags range from $10 to $50 so it will depend on what you want for you horse. Vet checks will always depend on what may be wrong with the horse, some vets will charge more some less. It just depends on if there are any really good vets in your area. And farriers costs will vary, it depends on how well your horse behaves for the farrier, and how far he may have to drive. I know there are alot of DEPENDS in this post but when it comes to animals nothing is ever certain.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

If you have to spend $400 on essentials other than board than something is wrong. I live in SD and board is $125-$250 on average. Depending on stall or pasture board. Both those costs would include hay and at some places a small amount of grain.

Ask your vet to show you how to give your own shots. That is not a monthly expense either and should only cost you about $50 a month including rabies.
Deworming a horse is also easy to do yourself. I buy in bulk and my dewormer is usually on sale for $1.99 a tube. 1 tube every 2 months.
Farrier is a family friend...trims $30 every 6-8 weeks.
Sweetfeed (my horses don't need it as a supplement is $9.95 a bag and lasts about a month
Hay in my area is $25-$75 for round bales depending on size and quality. If you are boarding it should be included. 

You can spend as much as you want to on horses... you can also find great ways to get great deals. Help with care, do self care, find a private farm ( that is what I do at $50 per horse and I buy my own hay and farmer feeds it) Do your own shots and deworming. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone so much for all of the info, it's greatly appreciated! :lol:
I got the horse (turned out he cost $1,100, but I got saddle, pads, winter blanket, bridle, grooming supplies, etc. in the price)

Where I am boarding him it costs $150 a month (whenever people ask, they are stunned at the price) it includes hay.

He doesn't "need" grain, but he gets sweet feed which costs about $10 a bag at a local store.

He only needs the farrier every 2-3 months because his hooves grow very slowly. The farrier charges only $30 a time. (Oh yeah, he goes barefoot)

Everyone at the barn has the vet come out at the same time to do shots, etc. so they split the fee for the vet to come to the barn.

Honestly, things couldn't be better! I'm very happy!  There are things I need to work on with him, and I know I'm going to have questions, so I might post a thread in the training section sometime later. 

Again, thank you SO much! I can't believe my dream has come true :happydance:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! Now you have both some fun & some work ahead!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

A big congratulations!!!! SO happy you found cheap board and again, you can always ask the vet to teach you how to give your own shots and how to deworm.


----------

